# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Problemas en las Merindades (Burgos)

## Jonasino

> Sucesos / Temporal
> El Trueba y el Nela alcanzan caudales históricos e inundan media comarca
> A.C. / Villarcayo - sábado, 31 de enero de 2015
> 
> 
> Casi toda la red de carreteras se vio afectada por desbordamientos y balsas, que obligaron a cortar el tráfico en la BU-542, la BU-551, la BU-561 y la N-629. Las inundaciones llegaron a bajos y viviendas en Espinosa, Sotoscueva o Mena
> 
> La comarca de Las Merindades, habituada a condiciones climatológicas extremas, vivió ayer un día histórico con avenidas que no se conocían en décadas, especialmente en los ríos Trueba y Nela, de la cuenca del Ebro, y en el Cadagua, que vierte al Nervión. El primero alcanzó 287 metros cúbicos por segundo a las nueve de la noche en Medina de Pomar, cuando la media del mes de enero ha sido de 7,8 litros, mientras que el Nela, en Trespaderne superó los 400 metros cúbicos a esa misma hora y a una profundidad de 4,5 metros frente a los 21,7 metros cúbicos de media.
> Según los datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) registrados desde 1990, la avenida de ayer en el Trueba igualaba a las once de la noche a la más importante tras la ocurrida en 2003, mientras que la del Nela en Trespaderne superó todas las registradas desde 1963. Las precipitaciones de agua cayeron incesantemente durante todo el día, alcanzando en Espinosa de los Monteros el máximo de todos los pluviómetros de la comarca, con 108 litros por metro cuadrado a las nueve de la noche y en Cornejo de Sotoscueva, 59,6. Unidas al rápido deshielo de la nieve acumulada en las montañas convirtieron todos los arroyos en ríos y todos los ríos en pequeños océanos, que anegaron centenares de hectáreas de cultivo y pasto.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia.../media/comarca

----------


## NoRegistrado

Fíjate oye, otras zonas inundables que se inundan. Qué malos son los ríos oiga.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Fíjate oye, otras zonas inundables que se inundan. Qué malos son los ríos oiga.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


¿De que vas? ¿De donde sacas que son zonas inundables? La verdad que el que no te entiende soy yo. Son localiadades que llevan ahí cientos de años y lo inundado no son precisamente riberas de rios.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿De que vas? ¿De donde sacas que son zonas inundables? La verdad que el que no te entiende soy yo. Son localiadades que llevan ahí cientos de años y lo inundado no son precisamente riberas de rios.


 No pierdas los nervios Jonasino. Contrólate. Yo no me he dirigido a ti.
 Todo lo que se inunda son zonas inundables. Los cascos viejos de los pueblos no se inundan, se inundan las nuevas construcciones, zonas que están desprotegidas por haber taponado un arroyo como en Écija, etc...

 Tenemos en el foro muchos ejemplos de lo que ocurre en el 99% de los casos de inundaciones. Creía que te los habías leído

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ia-(1956-2014)
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...el-Argamasilla
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ca)-río-Moscas

 Lo que está en zona inundable, se inunda, se la culpa de que se haya construído allí de quien sea.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Vale. Aceptado pulpo como animal de compañia.
Pero mira, este es uno de los pueblos inundados:



> Espinosa de los Monteros
> 
> Municipio de España
> 
> 
> • Comarca 	Las Merindades
> • Partido judicial 	Villarcayo
> Ubicación 	43°04′00″N 3°32′00″OCoordenadas: 43°04′00″N 3°32′00″O (mapa)
> • Altitud 	762 msnm
> ...


Lo que digo es que no creo que cántabros, prerromanos y coniscos fueran tan tontos o especuladores como para construir un pueblo que lleva tantísimos años, en zonas inundables.
Saludos.Jonasino

Fuente: Wiki

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sí, pero se ha inundado el pueblo entero? A que no?
Se han inundado las zonas nuevas?
Ahora es pronto para analizarlo, pero seguramente será así.
Estoy seguro que en las zonas en las que construyeron los cántabros y los coniscos (los prerromanos son coniscos) más luego los visigodos, no se han inundado. Eran más listos, bastante más.
Ya pasó lo mismo el año pasado en pueblos similares. En el foro se ha visto muchas veces, me extraña que no lo sepas.

Por cierto, mira el sigpac o el google maps, verás.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## quien es quien

Ese pueblo está pegado al río:

https://www.google.es/maps/@43.07558...JGse1ODwhw!2e0

Como para no inundarse.

----------


## Jonasino

> Las mayores inundaciones de las últimas 3 décadas anegaron ayer gran parte del casco urbano de Miranda de Ebro, donde un millar de vecinos se quedaron sin luz, y numerosas localidades de las Merindades, con un cuantioso balance de daños por evaluar. Decenas de personas tuvieron que ser rescatadas por los servicios de emergencia al quedar aisladas en chalés o zonas residenciales de Frías,Villarcayo, Montejo de Cebas,Medina de Pomar yTrespaderne. Por si no fuera bastante con el deshielo y las lluvias caídas en las últimas horas, comenzó a nevar en el norte primero a mediodía y después con bastante intensidad por la tarde, hasta complicar la situación en carreteras de la Red General delEstado.Al cierre de esta edición, se había limpiado la autopista AP-1, que durante la tarde se cortó a los camiones, aunque era necesario circular con precaución, al igual que por la N-I. Permanecían cerrados los puertos de La Mazorra yBocos (CL-629) y los portillos de Las Machorras.
> Los residentes en la Parte Vieja de Miranda pasaron la noche en vela. Al amanecer, su incertidumbre se contagió a vecinos y comerciantes de otras zonas, que cuando quisieron poner a salvo sus pertenencias se las encontraron ya cercadas el agua. Nadie esperaba que la crecida fuese mayor que la de 2003, pero el caudal no dejó de subir hasta última hora de la tarde, cuando marcó el tercer máximo registro desde 1912, con 1.410 metros cúbicos por segundo y una altura de 6,94 metros (el récord está en 1.790 m3/s en 1980, según la Confederación Hidrográfica delEbro). A medianoche, había descendido hasta los 1.364,7 m3/s.
> Hasta Miranda llegaron voluntarios de otras provincias de Castilla y León, que ante la imposibilidad de utilizar la sede de Cruz Roja -incomunicada por el agua- se trasladaron al pabellónRaimundo Porres. Allí establecieron un albergue donde solo se alojó una persona, el resto se acomodaron en casas de familiares y amigos.
> En Sobrón se derrumbó un puente y varias carreteras del norte de la provincia, como la N-629,  permanecieron horas cortadas por el agua.
> El río Nela también se despertó furioso y con el doble del caudal previsto. Arrasó el cámping de Trespaderne y también el de Frías. Las imágenes de las casas y módulos flotando literalmente se convirtieron en uno de los iconos gráficos de la jornada.
> No solo los GEAS de la GuardiaCivil tuvieron que recurrir a lanchas para rescatar, ya de noche, a 9 vecinos de Frías y Quintanaseca.También Iberdrola tuvo que flotar una zódiac para que su brigada se pudiera desplazar por la zona y reparar 3 centros de transformación.
> No muy lejos de Frías, en Montejo de Cebas, el agua alcanzó 1,40 metros de altura y se metió a pasar el fin de semana en numerosos chalés, donde se echaron a perder alimentos, muebles y otros enseres. Lo mismo ocurrió en el centro y en las afueras de Villarcayo, Medina de Pomar y Espinosa de los Monteros, que además se durmió cubierta por la nieve.
> El Servicio de Emergencias 112 Castilla y León gestionó decenas de llamadas referidas a las inundaciones en la provincia. También la centralita del Parque de Bomberos de la capital, que coordina y reparte las incidencias para los de la Diputación, echaba humo.  
> Más de 40 de los alertantes al 112 hacía referencia a inundaciones de portales, sótanos, bajos de viviendas, zonas de calderas, etc. en Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja (11), Miranda de Ebro (26), Medina de Pomar (6), Frías (3), Trespaderne (1) y Merindad de Montija (1), Valle de Tobalina (1), Trespaderne (1). Otras 6 se referían a desbordamiento de ríos en Frías (1), Trespaderne (2), Miranda de Ebro (1), Valle de Mena (1) y Merindad de Cuesta Urria (1). También se gestionaron llamadas por el corte de suministro eléctrico en Villarcayo y Miranda de Ebro, así como la caída de un cable en la CL-629, en Villalázara.
> ...






Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/

----------


## Jonasino

> (los prerromanos son coniscos)


Por alusiones: Los coniscos son prerromanos, no al revés




> Categoría:Pueblos prerromanos de Cantabria


Fuente : Wiki y otras

----------


## Jonasino

> Los residentes en la Parte Vieja de Miranda pasaron la noche en vela. Al amanecer, su incertidumbre se contagió a vecinos y comerciantes de otras zonas


Fuente: Diario de Burgos




> A pesar de la existencia de asentamientos en la zona desde la Edad del Hierro, la primera mención de Miranda de Ebro en la historia se produjo en el año 757. Alfonso VI concedió a la villa un importante fuero en 1099 y dos siglos después, el comercio mirandés tomó fuerza tras la concesión de las ferias


Fuente: Wiki

Comentario: También los de la Edad del Hierro eran tontos y comenzaron la ciudad en zona inundable......

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Por alusiones: Los coniscos son prerromanos, no al revés
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente : Wiki y otras


 Pero si era una rectificación que te habías equivocado por las prisas hombre.

En fin...

Saludos Miguel

----------


## quien es quien

Jonasino, no te enteras.

Miranda de Ebro en mapa:
https://www.google.es/maps/place/Mir...23fad9e79edfff
Pegada al río, inundable por tanto.

Veamos fotos:
https://www.google.es/maps/@42.68761...hUQ_bj-vaQ!2e0

¿No te parece eso zona inundable? Pues lo es, y claramente.

Veamos dónde está el casco viejo (se identifica por la iglesia)
https://www.google.es/maps/place/Mir...23fad9e79edfff

¿No te parece que el casco viejo está "un poco" más alto que la zona nueva? De ahí que se construyera precisamente en esa zona. Fuera de la zona inundable, ahora y hace 20 siglos.


En Valencia pasa 3/4 de lo mismo. En la Riuà se inundó toda Valencia menos el casco antiguo.

----------


## Jonasino

A ver si nos aclaramos.
Lo único que estoy diciendo, respecto a estas inundaciones en la provincia de Burgos, es que, sorprendentemente, esta vez se han inundado los cascos históricos de muchas localidades. No me refiero a polígonos especulativos ni nada de eso. Me refiero a cascos antiguos, el germen de esas localidades, construidos hace.... ni te cuento.
Eso es lo sorprendente de esta vez. Y lo excepcional.
Por eso mi solidaridad con los afectados y mi repulsa a considerar que "como construyeron junto al rio" casi " se lo tenian merecido". Punto final

----------


## NoRegistrado

En mi trabajo, tenemos claro que el agua va siempre al punto más bajo. En eso se basan las instalaciones de riego que se optimizan para evitar gastos eléctricos. Igualmente en las piscifactorías andaluzas, de León y de toda España, se utiliza ese principio.
Las zonas inundables están perfectamente identificadas. Cualquier estudiante de topografía sería capaz de identificarlas y señalarlas.
 El agua no es un ser maligno que persigue a los habitantes de tal o cual ciudad. Es un elemento que se expande por las zonas más bajas.
Cuando se construye donde no se debe pasan éstas cosas.
A veces la población se confía porque se han construido defensas, encauzamientos y otras infraestructuras que en mucha ocasiones se demuestran inservibles.

Como dije, las zonas inundables, se inundan. El que se quiera arriesgar que arriesgue, y los que permiten construir en zonas TOPOGRÁFICAMENTE inundables, ellos sabrán lo que hacen.
Por más que te empeñes, Jonasino, el agua sigue las leyes de la física, tan antigüas como La Tierra, y los ríos tienen procesos naturales,  a los que la gente prepotente o no informada, ignoran.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> APor eso mi solidaridad con los afectados y mi repulsa a considerar que "como construyeron junto al rio" casi " se lo tenian merecido". Punto final


 A ver si ahora nos vas a cargar el San Benito de que parece que nos alegramos de que la gente pierda sus cosas.
No es así, por más que te empeñes.
 Te comportas como un intolerante. No sé que tramas.
 Pero las cosas son como son. En la mayoría de los casos en que ocurre una desgracia siempre hay una explicación y una negligencia. El Camping de Biescas, instalado en un cono de deyección. Las inundaciones de Baadajoz en los 90 con muchos muertos, en la unión de dos arroyos estacionales extrangulados. Las casi anuales de Écija y su arroyo soterrado. Los 11 muertos de Yebra, que tiene el casco urbano sobre un arroyo que es torrencial cuando cae una tormenta.

Otro tipo de fenómenos pueden ser más inesperados, de hecho lo son. Pero una inundación es predecible a donde va a llegar. *Pero la estupidez humana, siempre echa la culpa al empedrao.*

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Había puesto punto final, pero.....
"El agua no es un ser maligno que persigue a los habitantes de tal o cual ciudad"
Para nada. El agua y los rios son una bendición de Dios.
Lo que digo es que esta vez y en esos sitios, la bendición ha llegado a cotas anormales de altura, que durante años o mejor dicho, siglos, no se habían inundado. Simplemente eso. Y los que vivian ahí se han visto sorprendidos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Había puesto punto final, pero.....
> "El agua no es un ser maligno que persigue a los habitantes de tal o cual ciudad"
> Para nada. El agua y los rios son una bendición de Dios.
> Lo que digo es que esta vez y en esos sitios, la bendición ha llegado a cotas anormales de altura, que durante años o mejor dicho, siglos, no se habían inundado. Simplemente eso. Y los que vivian ahí se han visto sorprendidos.


Bueno, lo de la bendición de dios lo dices tú. Los que no somos religiosos, pensamos que son elementos naturales fundamentales para nuestra supervivencia.
La diferencia es que estás interpretando un proceso totalmente natural como una intervención divina. Y así le va a la gente. En esto y en todo.
 Ya puede rezar esa gente lo que quiera e ir a misa a diario, que si su casa está en zona inundable, en un año, en 50 o en 200, esa casa va a inundarse.
Por eso los estudios se hacen con períodos de retorno de varios centenares de años e incluso más.
Para éstas cosas más vale hacer caso a un científico que a un obispo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

-Que cansino. Por lo menos deja a Dios tranquilo y respeta los sentimientos de los demás. Que bastante tenemos que aguantar con ver tu firma sobre Cañete cada vez que abrimos un post tuyo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> -Que cansino. Por lo menos deja a Dios tranquilo y respeta los sentimientos de los demás. Que bastante tenemos que aguantar con ver tu firma sobre Cañete cada vez que abrimos un post tuyo.


A dios lo has sacado tú, no yo. Que respetas muy poco por cierto.
Y sobre mi firma, pues yo no puedo hacer nada. Es mentira? NO. Pues eso.
Y tú querías comer conmigo, ¿Para envenenarme?

 En fin, perder el tiempo...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Y tú querías comer conmigo, ¿Para envenenarme?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


No suelo hacer eso, los Borgia quedaron atrás. Sólo la KGB sigue utilizando el plutonio. Pero me reitero en la invitación a comer. Una cosa son las discusiones y otra las personas. Esas son las que cuentan. Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

¿Qué tienen que ver todos estos últimos mensajes con el tema del hilo?
Por favor hablemos de lo que trata el hilo y mantengamos este tipo de conversaciones por privado.

Saludos

----------

Jonasino (01-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No suelo hacer eso, los Borgia quedaron atrás. Sólo la KGB sigue utilizando el plutonio. Pero me reitero en la invitación a comer. Una cosa son las discusiones y otra las personas. Esas son las que cuentan. Saludos


 No me interesa comer contigo, no sé si ya te queda claro.
 Todo lo que tengas que decirme, por mensaje privado, por favor.

Ahora vamos a hablar de las inundaciones de Burgos o de las que sean.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

La inundaciones en Miranda no son cosa de ahora, son periódicas:
Foto del ABC del año 1959:


https://regalahistoria.files.wordpre...da-de-ebro.jpg

 La CHE tiene perfectamente estudiado el problema y sus zonas inundables, entre ellas las de Miranda de Ebro:


En éste link, viene ese mapa y otros más:
http://chebro.es/contenido.visualiza...vascript=false

 Y aquí analizan a fondo las zonas inundables en consulta pública:

http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...43&idMenu=4340

Por tanto, esa zona se inundará éste año, y periódicamente como viene ocurriendo durante toda la historia, y en el futuro también.
Si se ha permitido construir allí, es una irresponsabilidad, como muchas otras cosas. La historia está llena de las mismas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

JESUSVEN (02-feb-2015),Varanya (02-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> R.C. / Miranda - domingo, 1 de febrero de 2015
> 
> Más de mil personas estuvieron sin luz durante horas, en Los Pinos y Linares hubo que desalojar a varios vecinos y 13 calles se cortaron al tráfico. El caudal no empezó a bajar hasta las 21 horas, después de superar los 1.410 metros cúbicos por segun
> 
> El Ebro cumplió su amenaza y convirtió ayer las calles de Miranda en su cauce. Y es que las peores previsiones no solo se cumplieron sino que se superaron con creces ya que el río alcanzó casi los siete metros, anegando además de las zonas aledañas, gran parte del centro urbano, en la que ha sido la mayor inundación que ha sufrido la ciudad en los últimos treinta años.
> Calles como Independencia, Arenal o Condado de Treviño quedaron convertidas en auténticas piscinas en las que solo sobresalían parte de las señales y farolas. Los sacos de arena fueron insuficientes para frenar la crecida y algunos optaron por tirar de ladrillo y cemento para intentar levantar muros de contención. El esfuerzo, en la mayor parte de casos fue inútil, ya que el agua hizo estragos en casas, garajes y comercios.
> En Los Pinos y Linares varios vecinos tuvieron que ser desalojados y trasladarse a casas de familiares y amigos, trece calles se cortaron al tráfico en el casco urbano y cerca de un millar de personas se quedaron sin luz durante horas en la zona de Entrevías y Avenida  de Europa. En Anduva, los patos nadaban en las inmediaciones del estadio del Mirandés, una escena que reflejaba la dimensión de la riada y que fue el foco de atención de las cámaras con las que muchos quisieron inmortalizar una jornada histórica.  
> Y es que a pesar de que se esperaba la crecida, pronto se pudo comprobar que el dispositivo de emergencia se iba a quedar corto. Con la experiencia de 2003 como referencia, durante la madrugada se empezaron a evacuar los garajes y sótanos de las calles más próximas al río, pero el Ebro no estaba dispuesto a dar tregua y con un caudal de 1.400 metros cúbicos por segundo (casi el doble de lo previsto) se desbordó de forma progresiva e imparable.
> En la Parte Vieja los vecinos pasaron la noche en vela, igual que en El Lago, donde se hacía imprescindible el uso de botas para acceder a las viviendas y los cubos no alcanzaban para evacuar el metro y medio de agua acumulado en los sótanos. Muebles, libros y todo tipo de objetos flotaban ante la desesperación de sus dueños. «Lo peor  no es el valor de lo que pierdes sino lo que cuesta luego limpiar, pintar y adecentar todo», aseguraba Raquel, que cada pocos minutos se asomaba a la ventana para controlar que el agua no llegara a la puerta de casa.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...urbano/miranda

----------


## Jonasino

> Miranda - lunes, 2 de febrero de 2015
> 
> 
> Impotencia. Los afectados por la crecida del Ebro regresan a sus casas y locales con la sensación de que se podían haber tomado medidas preventivas con suficiente antelación para minimizar los daños de una inundación que deja pérdidas millonarias
> 
> El Ebro ha vuelto a su cauce aunque la ciudad tardará en recuperar la normalidad. Después de una jornada angustiante en la que superó los siete metros, el nivel del río se redujo ayer a la mitad, y según las previsiones mantendrá la misma tendencia a la baja en los próximos días.
> El agua ha desaparecido de las calles pero deja tras de sí un  lodazal y cientos de vecinos a los que les llevará tiempo olvidar lo sucedido después de que sus casas, comercios y garajes, hayan sufrido los efectos devastadores de la mayor inundación de los últimos treinta años.
> Tras dos noches en vela tocaba empezar con la limpieza. Aunque los trabajos arrancaron incluso antes del amanecer, el estado de las calles era desolador. El barro anegaba aceras y calzada, y la nieve, que cayó con insistencia durante la mañana, complicó aún más la situación.
> Poco a poco los vecinos que habían pasado la noche en casa de sus familiares fueron regresando a sus viviendas y pasado el mediodía se restableció la electricidad en los 1.400 hogares que se habían quedado sin luz.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...emasiado/tarde

----------


## NoRegistrado

Debido a una planificación urbanística deficiente cuanto menos, la CHE prepara un plan de cara al para minimizar los efectos que por esa planificación, causan las riadas naturales y periódicas del Ebro y algunos afluentes:
 Esto ya se anunció en 2012, se ve aquí:



> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) está ultimando los trabajos para la elaboración de un plan de gestión de riesgos de las llamadas Áreas con Riesgo Potencial Significativo de Inundación (Arpsis), plan en el que Miranda y otras muchas localidades de su entorno también afectadas por la cuenca como Condado de Treviño, La Puebla de Arganzón, Pancorbo, Bugedo, Santa Gadea del Cid o Bozoó están incluidas.
>  Desde el organismo ya se ha hecho un importante trabajo de evaluación preliminar del riesgo de inundación y de identificación de estas zonas, que en el próximo año se completará con la elaboración de los mapas exactos, y en el año 2015 se concluirá con la redacción del citado plan para toda la cuenca incluyendo las medidas a adoptar.
>  En Miranda y su entorno son varias las zonas inicialmente catalogadas con riesgo (desde el bajo al alto), aunque las marcadas con riesgo significativo (el más elevado por su potencial afección) se concentran en los términos municipales de Miranda y de Condado de Treviño.
>  Para elaborar este trabajo se han tenido en cuenta numerosas fuentes documentales además de las aportaciones de los guardas fluviales de cada zona, e incluso los documentos periodísticos publicados con motivo de las crecidas. Así, por ejemplo, se recoge un listado de las avenidas más significativas detectadas en el Ebro a su paso por Miranda, y en base a esta documentación se detectan episodios reiterados con cadencias diferentes, aunque muchas veces con un episodio más significativo al año.
> 
> *Riada natural*
> 
> Según las fichas empleadas, en la ciudad la causa de las inundaciones son exclusivamente fluviales, por un desbordamiento natural de cauce del Ebro así como de las defensas existentes. Además se trata de «una inundación relámpago y de barrancada», se detalla, en la que existe un elevado flujo de agua que además de circulara gran velocidad lo hace con una alta carga de sedimentos.
>  Los riesgos principales, identificados en un trazado de cauce de apenas 3 kilómetros entre el paraje de Los Pinos y el barrio de Anduva, son para la propia infraestructura de las riberas y varias zonas del casco urbano, advirtiéndose de la afección de hasta 35 calles, viviendas, locales comerciales, instalaciones de servicios y viales. En más detalle se especifican puntos de riesgo como equipos eléctricos, el puente de la N-I en la calle Bilbao, la barriada Primero de Mayo, la zona de La Arboleda y Los Pinos, el Casco Histórico, las piscinas municipales de Anduva
> ...


http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...sgo/inundación

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Un link curioso, escrito por la Asociación de Geógrafos Españoles en 2003 sobre las inundaciones en éstas zonas, sus efectos, incluso los picos de caudal de varias de ellas.
http://age.ieg.csic.es/temas/03-02-crecida_ebro.htm

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## JESUSVEN

Hola.
Soy neofito entre tanto erudito y documentado, pero desde mi humilde opinion y siendo abogado del diablo,hay que comprender las dos posturas.
Aborrezco la especulacion y abuso de poder ,pero veamos la masificacion y movimientos humanos,donde va la masa?...donde esta el trabajo y si el curro esta en las vegas, (mayormente), en algun sitio les tienen que asentar.
Yo no me quisiera poner en un sitio inundable, (y de hecho en mi casa tendria que venir un diluvio universal para anegarse).
Cuando se empieza a montar un pueblo se pone en un sitio seguro para la gente que lo inicia,pero los que lo montaron hace milenios o centurias ,ni en sus mas febriles sueños pensaron que creceria tanto la poblacion.
Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

> Cuando se empieza a montar un pueblo se pone en un sitio seguro para la gente que lo inicia,pero los que lo montaron hace milenios o centurias ,ni en sus mas febriles sueños pensaron que creceria tanto la poblacion.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Eso es lo que he pretendido decir y si ahora se han inundado zonas que antes no lo habían hecho antes, es que son situaciones excepcionales

----------

JESUSVEN (04-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Según el informe ERHIL, desde 1950 las precipitaciones sobre el Pirineo han descendido en un 25%, y la temperatura ha subido dos grados. Por ello, la nieve acumulada se ha visto reducida a la mitad. Son datos promedio, claro (hago la aclaración para los pobres de espíritu que niegan el cambio climático global y se suben a la parra en cuanto la sequía da paso a una borrasca). Por otro lado, el Ebro es un río muy regulado, muy domado, muy controlado... Pero, ojo, sigue siendo río. Además, mediterráneo, sujeto a un régimen torrencial. Es, en fin, como uno de esos tigres nacidos y criados en cautividad a los que se pretende convertir en mascotas. De repente, aunque solo sea jugando, te pegan un zarpazo y te avían. Porque aún conservan las hechuras del tigre. En fin...
> 
> Yo entiendo la desesperación de los vecinos de la ribera alta aragonesa que se ven perjudicados por las crecidas del Ebro. Pero deberían hacerse a la idea de dos cosas: la primera, que el río no les ataca porque sí sino porque tiende a recuperar su cauce natural ahora ocupado por cultivos, instalaciones e incluso viviendas; la segunda, que por mucho que vayan por allí los políticos de rigor a prometerles una solución definitiva... tal solución no existe. El Ebro siempre necesitará zonas de expansión a poco que crezca (reventará las motas, como en Monzalbarba), y siempre se infiltrará por el freático (entonces las defensas montadas en la orilla plantearán un problema añadido, pues retendrán el agua que se les ha colado por la retaguardia, como en Novillas). Por supuesto, lo de dragar o limpiar el cauce es pura y simple mitología hidro-ilógica: las gravas volverán una y otra vez.
> 
> Reunido en la ribera alta con sus alcaldes, el secretario general del PSOE aragonés y candidato a presidir la DGA, Javier Lambán, echó la culpa de las inundaciones al "dogmatismo medioambiental". Una pirueta argumental manida, pero de lo más excéntrica. Otro que no se ha enterado de que el Ebro es un río, que las laderas donde ha de asentarse la nueva presa de Yesa son inestables por naturaleza y que los ecologistas solo dan fe de lo evidente. Qué murga, por favor.


http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...e_1002805.html

Uy lo que ha dicho madreeeee!!!! Uy uy!!!


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Estos días estamos de enhorabuena con una crecida del Ebro que renueva el río, mueve los sedimentos, limpia y mantiene a raya a las especies invasoras. Menos mal, porque en 2014 no hubo. Esto significa que 2015 va a ser un buen año para el río y las riberas y para nuestra salud ambiental.
> 
>  Y no podían faltar las mismas declaraciones de todas las crecidas: que esto no puede seguir así, que hay que solucionar el "problema", que hay que "limpiar" el cauce, que los ecologistas no dejan, que hay "trabas" medioambientales, que el río está sucio, que cada vez se inunda más terreno...
> 
>  Como otros años he tenido a los medios de comunicación intentando hacerme participar en entrevistas y debates. No puedo, me aburre repetir lo mismo cada año, en cada crecida. Sé que tendría que seguir intentando hacer pedagogía, pero me hastía que no sirva de nada, es hablar a una pared. Da lo mismo que sean agricultores, políticos o periodistas, todos dan por hecho que el río, y sobre todo sus gravas y su vegetación, tienen la culpa de esta situación.
> 
>  Para qué hablar, solo en este blog hay varios textos sobre este tema, por ejemplo el más visitado: ¿por qué no hay que limpiar...? Me remito a él. Y pronto estará en internet una guía de buenas prácticas en gestión de inundaciones que he preparado para el Contrato del río Matarraña, con 44 alternativas a "limpiar" y elevar las motas.
> 
>  Termino con cuatro ideas, y hasta la próxima crecida.
> ...


http://river-keeper.blogspot.com.es/....html?spref=tw
  Dr. Alfredo Ollero Ojeda (Univ. de Zaragoza y Centro Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial) 

 Uy, otro más. Y Doctor en Geografía Física...
 Y la gente erre que erre.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estas dos citas de dicho enlace, resumen todo, creo que está todo dicho:




> *¿Qué culpa tiene el Ebro de ser río?*





> *¿Por qué no se cambian usos del suelo?
> ¿Por qué no se devuelve espacio al río?
> ¿Por qué no nos adaptamos de una vez al río y sus crecidas?*

----------

NoRegistrado (05-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Miranda - viernes, 6 de febrero de 2015
> 
> Informe de la CHE. El presidente del organismo dice que de no ser por los dos afluentes, el río hubiera llegado a 5,5 metros y no a 7
> 
> Ni previsiones erróneas ni falta de información al Ayuntamiento. Un tapón. Es la justificación que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha encontrado a lo ocurrido el pasado sábado en Miranda, cuando el Ebro subió de nivel de forma incontrolada hasta rozar los 7 metros de altura, lo que hizo que se anegaran decenas de calles del centro urbano y muchas otras ubicadas en los barrios cercanos a los cauces.
> Del «análisis técnico exhaustivo» hecho por la CHE, su presidente, Xavier de Pedro, explicó en su visita a Miranda que la conclusión es clara. Los caudales de los ríos Bayas y Zadorra, también muy elevados por las precipitaciones y el deshielo, hicieron «un efecto tapón» sobre el cauce del Ebro, ya que al desembocar en éste aportaban tanta cantidad de agua que la procedente del Ebro, igualmente muy superior a lo normal, quedó frenada haciendo que el nivel fuera aumentando generando un efecto balsa.
> Una situación sobre la que la CHE aseguró no tener responsabilidad, aunque al tiempo reconoció que este llamado efecto tapón de tales magnitudes no había sido evaluado con anterioridad porque no había ni modelos ni se habían tomado esos datos en avenidas anteriores. «Habría que haber añadido una sobreelevación debido a esta causa», se asumió.
> Traducido en datos, esto significa que el CHE calculó una altura del río por culpa de la avenida extraordinaria de unos 5,50 metros de altura, con un caudal que podría rondar los 900 metros por segundo, pero los efectos de la llegada de forma masiva de agua de los ríos Bayas y Zadorra hizo que el cauce del Ebro fuera incapaz de absorber el suyo y los demás caudales, generando esos tapones a la altura del polideportivo (ahí desemboca el Bayas) y de la depuradora (donde lo hace el Zadorra).
> Un freno a la bajada del agua que fue fatal para el casco urbano mirandés, que comienza a verse afectado en tramos urbanos a partir de los 5 metros, y que con una altura de casi 7 invadió miles de metros cuadrados de ciudad. Y por culpa de esa altura el dato de los 1.400 metros cúbicos por segundo manejado por el Ayuntamiento, que no responde al caudal real, sino al asociado a la altura, por lo que desde la CHE insisten en que el caudal alcanzado estuvo en 1.000 metros cúbicos, si bien la altura fue desproporcionada para ese caudal por el tapón que la CHE no calculó tan elevado.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia.../bayas/zadorra

----------


## Jonasino

> jueves, 26 de febrero de 2015
> 
> 
> El desbordamiento del Nela ha anegado medio Villarcayo. También en Miranda, Oña, Trespaderne y el Valle de Mena el caudal ha crecido de manera notable
> 
> Las calles de Villarcayo han vuelto a verse anegadas por las aguas. El deshielo y las precipitaciones han hecho que los ríos de la cuenca del Ebro vean aumentado de manera notable su caudal durante la noche y las primeras horas de la mañana, lo que ha propiciado problemas en diversos puntos de Las Merindades, principalmente.
> 
> Las previsiones de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro de incremento en el caudal de los ríos se han visto confirmadas y esta mañana diversos puntos de Las Merindades, principalmente Villarcayo, han amanecido con problemas debido al agua. En la localidad villarcayense el Nela ha visto aumentado su caudal y ha inundado diversas zonas, llegando hasta las Acacias. Allí, por ejemplo, los niños han sido desalojados de los colegios y en el instituto los alumnos ni tan siquiera han podido acceder a las aulas al encontrarse inundados los accesos. Los niveles actuales superan en Villarcayo a los que se registraron en la jornada del 31 de enero, ya que en estos momentos la altura del río es de 3,58 metros y su caudal, 158,9 metros cúbicos por segundo.
> 
> ...




Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...s/inundaciones

----------

